# Sending private messages



## Vosprungdt (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi fellow admins, Wondering when I can start sending private messages? 8) 
cheers


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

when you have posted some more, at same time as you get access to the marketplace


----------



## Vosprungdt (Jun 15, 2013)

Okie domes cheers mate


----------

